# LFP - Star Frontiers online game



## SpaceButter (May 10, 2021)

*Next Game Will Be*: *Saturday 15th at 11AM EST
Total Players Needed*: 6
*Frequency*: One-shot, 4+ hours
*Audio/Visual*: Voice only
*VTT*: Discord and Owlbear Rodeo
*Primary Language*: English
New Players are Welcome
*Mature Content*(18+)    No
*Rule System*: Spacers of the Frontier
*Pre-Gens*: Yes
*Character Creation*: If you'd like to make your own character, show up 30min before game or PM me to schedule a time. 

One of the pregens...........


----------



## FernandoFerguson (Wednesday at 3:13 AM)

Looks pretty cool, is it playable online? is it like games unblocked? And how to play?


----------

